
Use Android Studio Like a Pro - ianatiev
https://stanfy.com/blog/use-android-studio-like-a-pro/
======
ddr3ams
Decent stuff. Found a few good tips

~~~
ianatiev
Glad you like it. My favorite is Non-distraction mode.

------
CrimeZone
Nice article, will try!

~~~
ianatiev
Glad you like it! This guys write a lot about Android related stuff, they have
mostly senior dev's.

------
vbogdan
Сool article

